# Taskmanager bei XP auch ohne Tastenkombination?



## Der O (26. September 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Taskmanager bei XP auch ohne die Tastenkombination Strg + Alt + Entf aufzurufen? 

Also ganz ohne Tasten?  Per Verknüpfung oder so?

Wäre super, wenn da jemand kurz was zu sagen könnte.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. September 2004)

Du kannst mal gucken ob es unter XP auch noch die Datei " TASKMAN.EXE " gibt, ein abgespeckter Taskmanager, evtl. reicht dir der ja schon ....

LG Thomas


----------



## Der O (26. September 2004)

Ja, die gibt es, aber wenn ich sie ausführe passiert nichts.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Der O _
> *Ja, die gibt es, aber wenn ich sie ausführe passiert nichts.  *



Hmm, schade... - ich habe kein XP am laufen, kanns also auch nicht ausprobieren.

LG Thomas


----------



## GeHo (26. September 2004)

Ich glaub die Datei heißt bei XP 'taskmgr.exe' und ist im System32 Ordner. Oder gleich Rechte Taste auf die Taskleiste und Taskmanager.


----------



## Der O (26. September 2004)

Hehe, das mit der rechten taste gefällt mir !  

Danke!


----------

